# Pet Shop should be shut down



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

Forgive me for the second post as i put it in the wrong place....

hi all i was wondering on how you report a pet shop for cruelty ...i will not name the shop on here as the APS rules but one i visited on tuesday had a dead lizard in it that i pointed out to what seemed to be the 12 yr old workers.......and this is not the first time last time i went in there ...i also had to tell someone a parrot was bleeding under its wings ...and another time a kitten looked like it was only 4-5 weeks old up for sale and was skin and bones....as i go right to the reptile section always there enclosures seem to always be in fith looking like they were the last time i went there.......i always walk out of that shop with the feeling of wanting to buy everything in there not because i fell in love but because i feel sorry for them....so my question is who do i report them to DSE or RSPCA or some where else cheers


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

after a search on the net seems i am not the only person that is dissapointed in the state of this place.......

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...gvale-rd-victoria-urgent-need-your-help-63268


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2009)

The more posts about this particular shop the better i reckon.
They has been getting away with it for years.
Last time my wife and i went there she came away crying and i wasnt to happy either.
i got into an argument with the staff and got banned.


----------



## Colin (Mar 19, 2009)

and people want to allow NSW "pet shops" to sell reptiles and no doubt similar incidents to this will happen  
oooooh I can hardly wait..


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> The more posts about this particular shop the better i reckon.
> They has been getting away with it for years.
> Last time my wife and i went there she came away crying and i wasnt to happy either.
> i got into an argument with the staff and got banned.


 

agreed my missus very loud and vocal did the same thing they did not seem happy....but she is determined to do something about it...look out ACA..


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

myself and another member have reported this to A Current Affair if anyone else would like to share there concerns to them here is the link the more people the better and something might finally be done for these poor animals/reptiles

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/feedback/default.aspx?formid=228


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 19, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> ...look out ACA..


 
hahahahah i love it.
By the sounds of it its a repeat offender, maybe talk to as many authorities as you can and get pics if possible, this will help the relevant authority if they need to take it to court.

Cheers.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Mar 19, 2009)

I am glad to see that I am not the only person to get banned, They threatened to call the police on me after a large arguement just to get water in some of the cages, (just about all of them needed it). Then I mentioned the mess within the cages and made it alot worse, RSPCA knows about it and still nothing done.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish i was a authority figure, id totally fix this problem. Although i think i would get too personal and have my 'badge' taken back pretty quick.....


----------



## kupper (Mar 19, 2009)

i wasa sales rep for an aquarium company , i have contacted the dse and rspca and still the place is still there , they had at one stage 40 large galahs in a small cramped aviary , all there animals are sick or dying but they buy for bulk for cheap and the managaer is never there to police his 16 year old staff


----------



## eipper (Mar 19, 2009)

the bloke who runs it is on the PIJAC commitee, he is mate with the council and rspca don't ever seem to do anything to him

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont give a crap what damn commitee he is on or who he knows i will take this place to every tv station that will listen and see the public run him into the ground!!


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry for the outburst not aimed at anyone its just not fair on the animals/reptiles that have no voice and suffer


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 19, 2009)

If every1 that lives down that way rings and complains,hopefully something will get done,lets pray it does.It is ashame these places can be in such a state considering they suppose to care about animals.Im glad to say there was 2 pet shops in my locale area,and only 1 of them actually gave a ****,its a pity it has closed,not because of being dirty or cruelty.


----------



## kakariki (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe we should bombard the RSPCA as well as ACA. Which shelter would be the closest one to this pet hellhole? I wonder if the RPSCA head office is aware their officers aren't doing their job?


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 19, 2009)

Meany people have jumped up and down before about this store, ACA shows and authority's didn't seem interested.
Need to start a petition or have a protest on site.

i was involved in a protest regarding a retail business many yrs ago, and it wasn't until we were on site that the tv networks showed an interest with chanel 7 turning up and it went to air that night


----------



## No-two (Mar 19, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> I dont give a crap what damn commitee he is on or who he knows i will take this place to every tv station that will listen and see the public run him into the ground!!


 
Do what ever you like, nothing will happen. Seems being on the commitee helps him out everytime, don't think you're the only one to have contaced the correct authorities and tv stations, it's all been done before.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> Meany people have jumped up and down before about this store, ACA shows and authority's didn't seem interested.
> Need to start a petition or have a protest on site.
> 
> i was involved in a protest regarding a retail business many yrs ago, and it wasn't until we were on site that the tv networks showed an interest with chanel 7 turning up and it went to air that night


 

sound like a plan i will camp out front of his shop until something is done


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 19, 2009)

No-two, that kind of attitude wont get ANYTHING done.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to live near there, years ago now. But haven't been there in a while. It wasn't that nice to visit back then. So I'm in with whatever anyone decides to do. I'm up for shutting them down!


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 19, 2009)

what bout writing to local members, federal members or ministers?
would b good if there was an election down there. could be a great tool for both parties.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/search/search-id/1802383
A bit of reading material on the subject.


I always thought the naked protest was a great way of getting noticed.

But seriously, dont give up if you live close to shop there are many ways you can 
bring attention from some of the 'passionate' animal lovers out there.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2009)

Sadly nobody gets anywhere with this particular pet shop. It is a disgrace and has been for a long time!


----------



## kakariki (Mar 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> Do what ever you like, nothing will happen. Seems being on the commitee helps him out everytime, don't think you're the only one to have contaced the correct authorities and tv stations, it's all been done before.



So we just sit back & give up? Sorry, that's not in my personality! This place MUST be stopped! And there IS a way to do it. We just need ONE person who has the power, to take notice & we will make a difference. I don't believe in apathy..these animals need someone to speak for them & I am willing to stand with nocturnal_pulse (albeit from a distance) & help MAKE it happen! I have sent emails to ACA & Head office of RSPCA. I urge everyone who can go to this pet store to complain to do so. And write letters of disgust to the editor of whichever paper is read there ( eg Advertiser equivelent) Many loud voices get heard!


----------



## No-two (Mar 19, 2009)

DJ_Jhoosh said:


> No-two, that kind of attitude wont get ANYTHING done.


 
Neither will wasting your time pretending like you're making a differance. I've called authorities several times and spoken to people from 7 and 9 news not one of them have ended up doing anything.


----------



## No-two (Mar 19, 2009)

kakariki said:


> So we just sit back & give up? Sorry, that's not in my personality! This place MUST be stopped! And there IS a way to do it. We just need ONE person who has the power, to take notice & we will make a difference. I don't believe in apathy..these animals need someone to speak for them & I am willing to stand with nocturnal_pulse (albeit from a distance) & help MAKE it happen! I have sent emails to ACA & Head office of RSPCA. I urge everyone who can go to this pet store to complain to do so. And write letters of disgust to the editor of whichever paper is read there ( eg Advertiser equivelent) Many loud voices get heard!


 
Get off your high horse, have you even been to the shop? No one is going to take you serious concidering you don't even live in the same state as the shop. As I said, you can all waste your time pretending like you're going to make a diffeance but again it will get swept under the rug like dust. Why not do somthing productive with your spare time, read a book or learn to fish if you like waiting.


----------



## MrKite (Mar 19, 2009)

I've also been to this place and was equally apalled. I had a look at their reptile section and many of the snakes were ill and the shop assistant claimed that he "wasn't keen on reptiles and didn't know how to pick them up" when i asked to see a hatchling.

I had a look at a few black headed pythons and they were half dead and had uneaten pinkies in their click clacks that must have been there for a week or more. They were charging $1200 for them aswell.

I left totally bewildered and in a hurry. The place felt like a morgue, not a pet shop.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> Get off your high horse, have you even been to the shop? No one is going to take you serious concidering you don't even live in the same state as the shop. As I said, you can all waste your time pretending like you're going to make a diffeance but again it will get swept under the rug like dust. Why not do somthing productive with your spare time, read a book or learn to fish if you like waiting.


 
no-two you are entitled toy our opinion and that is fine but dont argue the fact that others are trying to do good by caring for the wellbeing of living things please dont reply again i am trying to use this thread to do something about the shop and posting negativity will not help at all....we may be wasting our time but if anything we are letting the people on this forum know and to be careful of this place


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 19, 2009)

What are the legalities to taking your own photos and pinning them on a popular noitceboard in another part of the town? Provided you don't put a person's face or name or personal details on public display I can't see why you couldn't do this to get the town's attention to the business.

Take a camera and take some photos of the shop - good quality so they can be printed large. Ppl take no notice of small pics. A sad puppy, the dirty cages and empty feed/water bowls. Everything you can to disgrace the shop without mentioning anybody's name, and discourage ppl from selling/giving their animals to this shop. Maybe I should have moved my shop next door to them instead of shutting it down. If I can say so myself, I would have put their efforts to shame and perhaps my business would be thriving. But, I'd had enough of the stress of owning a business. I should apply for work at this shop, let me take over, but I won't move to VIC if it means I have to leave any of my animals behind, and that includes my Roughie I don't have yet .. hehe ..


----------



## kakariki (Mar 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> Get off your high horse, have you even been to the shop? No one is going to take you serious concidering you don't even live in the same state as the shop. As I said, you can all waste your time pretending like you're going to make a diffeance but again it will get swept under the rug like dust. Why not do somthing productive with your spare time, read a book or learn to fish if you like waiting.



 No reply as I wont bring this thread down with petty bickering. I wasn't having a go at you....just stating a fact! PM me if you have anything else to add!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 19, 2009)

hey ssssnakeman naked people have better things to do than stnding on a footpath waiting for the press to turn up . NO im not defending the filthy shop ,just us nudists.


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 19, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> What are the legalities to taking your own photos and pinning them on a popular noitceboard in another part of the town? Provided you don't put a person's face or name or personal details on public display I can't see why you couldn't do this to get the town's attention to the business.
> 
> Take a camera and take some photos of the shop - good quality so they can be printed large. Ppl take no notice of small pics. A sad puppy, the dirty cages and empty feed/water bowls. Everything you can to disgrace the shop without mentioning anybody's name, and discourage ppl from selling/giving their animals to this shop.\ .



Very good idea... also a letter drop would be good as well.....


----------



## tenacres1100 (Mar 19, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> myself and another member have reported this to A Current Affair if anyone else would like to share there concerns to them here is the link the more people the better and something might finally be done for these poor animals/reptiles
> 
> http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/feedback/default.aspx?formid=228


 
you should ring "today tonight" and tell them that RSPAC & ACA is sitting on their hands over this, who knows maybe they'll get two stories out of it


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 19, 2009)

if we can come up with a way to turn people from shopping there or evan entering the store.... they may end p closing due to ot being able to pay for anything..... just a thought


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 19, 2009)

These places are open for the public to see - how do they continue doing what they are.

Where are the real RSPCA they appear to be..it is their responsibility to remove animals in harm or danger. I am liking the photo idea mysnakes.

What ever you guys do , i am 100% behind you and will give anything to help.
Nikki


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

guys you have YOU TUBE and video cams are small these days


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 19, 2009)

they have put a sign up saying NO CAMERAS, i think the only way to draw attention to the situation is a protest


----------



## kupper (Mar 19, 2009)

i haev re visitied rspca they ahev stated they will send out a crew to investigate tomorrow so fingers crossed


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 19, 2009)

All I have to say is, I'm very happy I don't know where it is. I'd get more than banned!


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 19, 2009)

people think outside the box. start a riot in there store or something. lol

nothing will happen dse will sit on there lazy backsides and rspca will keep forwarding info onto them hoping they will do something.
between this forum and 2 others there have been at least 5 discussions about this stores poor condition and all have ended with the original poster saying (ok, i finally did it, i became a big kid and called the rspca and they said they will send an officer out tomorrow)

either we have five people who lied about being big kids, 5 rspca/dse officers who dont know what a poorly kept animal actually looks like or they just realllllllllllllly do not care.


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 19, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> they have put a sign up saying NO CAMERAS, i think the only way to draw attention to the situation is a protest


Everyones phone has a camera, just be discreet about it.
Can someone PM me which shop it is, i'm fairly sure i havent been to it.
I'll make a complaint. (but will not do nude protesting)


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 19, 2009)

> they have put a sign up saying NO CAMERAS, i think the only way to draw attention to the situation is a protes



they cant stop you. just dont take photos of persons without there permision and when an employe/ the boss asks you to leave the store do so and they have nothing on you. the pictures are your property.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 19, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> they have put a sign up saying NO CAMERAS, i think the only way to draw attention to the situation is a protest



Then they need to talk to the owner while there are other people in the shop. Start a confrontation - no yelling or name calling - constructive criticism and let his other customers hear you. And what better moment to start to have to tell him there is something dead or in need of attention.

"There are dead fish in your tank"
"You have some birds there that need water or food"
"There's a poop in your snake's enclosure"

Something to start the conversation rolling so then you can pick at him for the lot.


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 19, 2009)

This store has been investigated by RSPCA, they got done for the birds and the mammals in there years ago...but nothing with the reptiles and fish.....not cute and cuddly.

ACA and others have been contacted, but they are not interested.....this arguement has been going now for at least the last 7 years.....he gets a slap on the wrist, complies with the orders, then a few weeks later things are back to the old days....nothing changes.

I dont think you will get far, this has been reported the DPI and DSE as well....still they trade.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, then its up to the customers to stop the trading. How many ppl, not on this forum have complained about the condition of shop? Stop selling animals to him and stop purchasing from them.

He must be doing something right to have been able to keep his doors open for 7 years. My pet store only lasted 4 years  Mine was closed due to downturn in economic market and the fact that Big W and Crazy Clarks had more buying power than I did from the same suppliers to get their stuff cheaper than I was paying for it. He obviously isn't going broke.


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 19, 2009)

like most pet stores it doesnt matter how many people stop coming in that have been there before, people have seen it for a long time now and his doors are still open.....word of mouth hasnt shut his doors, RSPCA wont help...its not on the agenda or a big enough issue...same as ACA and other such programs.


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 19, 2009)

is there a association for pet stores?


----------



## gravitation (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, been there. Dead animals everywhere. 

Called the rspca, called the council, nothing. The best that seems to happen is the rspca go and inspect it and then they clean up the joint, stays like that a few weeks and they are back to normal.

I got into an arguement with the staff about a beardie with mbd and a dead blue tongue baby, My friend and i tried to take photographs, but got caught out by staff members, That place is so incredibly over stocked with animals.

Oh by the way that previous post was one that the guy i went to the store with wrote.

I tried to post aswell, but i got an infraction because i mentioned the shops name.

I have lost all hopes for anything being done about the store, it's been open for well over like ten years, and nothing ever changes.


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 19, 2009)

There is an association, which he is a prominent member of!


----------



## gravitation (Mar 19, 2009)

snakehandler said:


> There is an association, which he is a prominent member of!




Yep, it's bull, they do 'routine inspections' on a 'regular' basis.

It's like an association where any petstore under the associations list is suppose to meet some kind of standard, basically they take the petstores money and in return they keep them listed.

On rare occasions they will ban members who have had complaints about them for say a few months or a year but they always relist them in the end because that's where they get more moola.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan123 said:


> they cant stop you. just dont take photos of persons without there permision and when an employe/ the boss asks you to leave the store do so and they have nothing on you. the pictures are your property.




It's not quite as easy as it sounds, these are people who abuse animals on a regular basis, i would'nt want to be on their bad side without some kind of anonymity.

I tried to take pictures and then got followed around so that i could'nt take any more. They have cameras all over the place, the minute you take out a camera someone is there to stop you.


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 19, 2009)

they have been trading for 20+ yrs, the owner will never change, IMO the only way to get something done is by embarrassing/pressuring the authorities, RSPCA, DSE, DPI, ect. if one of the TV networks could pick up the story then these authorities would probably respond by the time the story went to air because they would have to answer the *why aren't you doing anything about it *question*.*


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

I have plenty of fix it ideas, but i think all of them are breaching some sort of fancy law so i cant incourage anyone...Hehe


----------



## i_like_it (Mar 19, 2009)

could someone please pm me the name of the shop or address, so i can check it out and cause a ruckus:lol:.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 19, 2009)

DJ_Jhoosh said:


> is there a association for pet stores?



Yep! This mob here might listen to you

http://www.piaa.net.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=88&Itemid=77


----------



## whyme (Mar 19, 2009)

i got banned aswell because i snatched the young kids keys and told him to clean his act up or i'm taking everything. he actually asked me what the problem was!:?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 19, 2009)

Vigilante justice won`t do anything except for make all of you look like fools. Do things the right way and make complaints to RSPCA, Animal welfare league and PIAA, no other organisation gives a crap.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 19, 2009)

hmmmm theres a guy who has recently started waving at cars with signs and whatnot out the front of our estate to take care of it or some crap, getting votes by waving.. so maybe next time hes doing that ill go ask him some stuff and how he can get some votes if he goes to these kinds of places and does something about it... but the catch is he has to do something about it before he gets the votes lol...

ok i know waaaaaaay off... but any kind of hope would seem to make life a little better...

alls i can say is if i see something wrong i will attack with words and whatever i can pick up at the time.. LOL

ok im kinda talking gibberish right now

nvm

Nat  x


----------



## gravitation (Mar 19, 2009)

People have been calling on PIAA and the RSPCA about this place for years.

It doesn't do anything, like i said before, they do an inspection, they request a clean up and after a few weeks it's back to it's normal state.

Doesn't seem like there is much that can penetrate this place unless it's illegal in one way or another, i know someone who worked there a long long time ago and she quit because standards were dropping, apparently the owner has ways of getting away with certain things.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 19, 2009)

gravitation said:


> People have been calling on PIAA and the RSPCA about this place for years.
> 
> It doesn't do anything, like i said before, they do an inspection, they request a clean up and after a few weeks it's back to it's normal state.
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is much that can penetrate this place unless it's illegal in one way or another, i know someone who worked there a long long time ago and she quit because standards were dropping, apparently the owner has ways of getting away with certain things.


 As the old saying goes, "This may be the final straw that breaks the camels back" All you can do is keep reporting to these particular associations and eventually something will give. These kinds of allegations are taken very seriously and are investigated to the full extent that they can be, Unfortunatly there is alot of red tape in these kinds of matters. I would also suggest to alert the local council.


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it against some law to save sick and endangered animals? It's done in the wild, or are human organisations/individuals exempt from cruelty and negligence acts/charges?

Post a slightly changed version of their name, if it doesn't exist, it's not illegal. There's also youtube. 

The animals are waiting for you.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 19, 2009)

If any of this doesnt work, think up a great excuse why old mates sloppy care is putting childrens lives and health at risk, then all those people might listen. Funny they can ignore the cries of innocent animals, but speak the words 'child being harmed' and everyone gets off their err.................. chair?


----------



## donut (Mar 19, 2009)

Why not have a "HEALTHY REPTILE PROTEST" ????
Everyone who is able to go down there with their healthy reptiles and gather outside the shop.
Show them what healthy, happy, well cared for reptiles should look like.

Tip off the local news, MP's and any media you can think of.
Tell ACP and Today tonight you are doing it.
Get someone to film it for UTUBE.
Post the "protest" on facebook, my space, youtube.
Put flyers in the local vets.

What is a PIJAC commitee ????
Inform all members of PIJAC of this persons shop.

Donut


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 19, 2009)

PIJAC has been changed to PIAA (Pet industry Association of Australia) Not all pet shops are members of this association and the majority of PIAA members have extremely high standards and are amongst the best maintained shops in this country With animal welfare the main priority above all other matters, unfortunatly some "Bad Apples" Tarnish the names of many respectable buisnesses and organisations.
BTW Donut, your text hurts my eyes!!!!


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 19, 2009)

youtube it will be in the next few days keep you posted....


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 19, 2009)

This store is absolutely appalling! i have been to it a few times and just cant believe thwe state of this place! and this has been the case for years with absolutely no improvement! 

the reptiles are always malnourished and look sick, listless and lethargic. never have water, dwell in their own faeces etc. its just so sad  seeing them in that state is just so wrong. 

the birds are in overcrowded cages and aviaries. smelly cages. and yes, as for the kittens it looks like they are not even weaned! why do people still purchase from these places. surely anyone with a few neurons in their brain can see they are not in the best of health and conditions.???

ill be calling the authorities. lets see if we can make a difference here.


----------



## Slytherin (Mar 19, 2009)

Go people power! Lets see things change for the sake of the animals! Good luck guys! Keep us informed.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 20, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> youtube it will be in the next few days keep you posted....


 agree YOU tube it ..you can get away with video taping without to much attention bought to yourself ... just do it but dont have anyones faces on the vid or if you cant help that block it out when you put the vid up ,your aim is to show the name of the store and the state of the animals not the staff ...goodluck NP


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 20, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> ............... why do people still purchase from these places. surely anyone with a few neurons in their brain can see they are not in the best of health and conditions......



I also can't understand why ppl are even selling or giving their excess animals to this shop. Surely ppl selling birds, pets, and the reptiles can see that this shop has enough and doesn't need anymore. Worse still, they should be able to see that the owner isn't looking after what he has. These ppl are just as guilty as the owner. They should not be offering them, the owner should not be accepting them.

Open a bird cage and let the birds out. I reckon I wouldn't be able to help myself.


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 20, 2009)

Pet stores have access to a list of available animals through major suppliers....these suppliers just care about teh bottom line not the welfare of the animals....doesnt matter the type, dog, cat, ferret or reptile these guys can get their hands on what they need.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 20, 2009)

woohoo post the link when you get it!

Nat  x


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 20, 2009)

Also, joining other animal forums and getting the word out could help.

Peta, kcc, cat and bird forums,
fish forums..

try to keep it local if possible..

Rat, rabbit, ferret and other wildlife forums 
all have animal loving crazy people who 
share the passion.

Newspapers take more notice if it's furred or feathered.
The only good reptile story, as far as they are concerned, is giant crocs eating ppl or stupid ppl getting bitten by snakes.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 20, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> .....
> Newspapers take more notice if it's furred or feathered.
> The only good reptile story, as far as they are concerned, is giant crocs eating ppl or stupid ppl getting bitten by snakes.



There's a good point for you's. Make the complaint, making the cute, cuddly animals as the attention-getters and then the reptiles can be mentioned once you have the attention. Even though your primary concern is the reptiles , as snakeman has said, nobody else cares about them.


----------



## syxxx (Mar 20, 2009)

G'day guys
ssssnakeman not that I don't agree with spreading the word but no one should contact PETA. Peta are against the keeping of all animals private or commercial and if you look at what they do overseas and the numbers of animals they don't 'rehome' it makes this store look good. 
Nocturnal pulse good work keep it up let us know when you tube is up


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 20, 2009)

think ill be sending a few emails and making some calls this weekend........... something to keep me busy.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 20, 2009)

why dont we have ''animal cops detroit'' in victoria! they would sort them out! they dont put up with any *bleep*


----------



## donut (Mar 20, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> BTW Donut, your text hurts my eyes!!!!


 
Is this better ????

Donut


----------



## gravitation (Mar 20, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> why dont we have ''animal cops detroit'' in victoria! they would sort them out! they dont put up with any *bleep*



Let's start up some kind of awesome gang.


----------



## ambah (Mar 21, 2009)

haha, would we get to have guns too?

I've never been to the store in question, bit far from me.. and all I've heard are bad things, so probably why I've never bothered, lol.. wouldn't mind being 'banned' from it!


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for all the support on this and to all those sending emails and making calls i will give you the you tube link soon 

cheers


----------



## bigi (Mar 22, 2009)

wheres the link and photo's 
Anyone ?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 23, 2009)

*Possible Solution*

I have spoken to the Pet Industry Association of Australia, they are totally
prepared to discuss this with RSPCA if someone wants to put in a written
complaint. Write to [email protected]. They have undertaken to get back to
anyone who writes in. They have also told me that there is no Victorian Pet
Shop on their Board of Directors. " 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jason (Mar 23, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I have spoken to the Pet Industry Association of Australia, they are totally
> prepared to discuss this with RSPCA if someone wants to put in a written
> complaint. Write to [email protected]. They have undertaken to get back to
> anyone who writes in. They have also told me that there is no Victorian Pet
> ...



well done mate, you really put in the effort and went out of your way


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> well done mate, you really put in the effort and went out of your way


 I just made a few calls, Now its up to people that have been to the shop and are not happy with the condition of the animals and the way they are kept to put pen to paper (or finger to keyboard) to make a difference. 
BTW that goes for any shop.


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone have anything further to add? Who has written a letter to [email protected].?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 27, 2009)

Colin said:


> and people want to allow NSW "pet shops" to sell reptiles and no doubt similar incidents to this will happen
> oooooh I can hardly wait..


I think that in NSW we should have to have a license to sell reptiles in petstores and officials to "anonomouse searching where they only tell them that they have been tested when there done, without a warning or anything, no clipboard or anything.




ssssnakeman said:


> The more posts about this particular shop the better i reckon.
> They has been getting away with it for years.
> Last time my wife and i went there she came away crying and i wasnt to happy either.
> i got into an argument with the staff and got banned.


 I ould design a petition for you to put up around your communitee to get it shut down.


WIll


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 27, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Let's start up some kind of awesome gang.


 if I was in the area I would so join.


Will


----------



## Zoltag (Mar 27, 2009)

Why doesnt everyone that lives locally to the store setup a roster of some sort to have one person visit the store on a random day each week...

Then, every time the visiting person sees animals in neglect, they write in to the RSPCA and the PIAA to make a formal complaint...

When the store gets cleaned up due to a RSPCA visit, you keep the roster going and when it falls to **** again, start making the written complaints again...

Its a lot of effort, but in the end it will likely be far more effective than anything else that could get you into a lot of trouble (such as taking photos on private property without the owners consent, or embarking on a harrassment campaign against the store)...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the best approach to getting something done and it is also legal.


Geck82 said:


> I have spoken to the Pet Industry Association of Australia, they are totally
> prepared to discuss this with RSPCA if someone wants to put in a written
> complaint. Write to [email protected]. They have undertaken to get back to
> anyone who writes in. They have also told me that there is no Victorian Pet
> ...


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree Geck82. Unfortunately I don't live close enough to visit the shop myself and writing a letter that isn't based on first hand knowledge is unlikely to be acted upon.
Plenty of people on this site have been to the shop so hopefully they have sent letters and are waiting to hear back.
I think Zoltag has a valid point too. People should continue to write letters every time the standards drop back down.


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 29, 2009)

i did get footage but i was told by the rspca not to post it on you tube as they are using it for there investigation apparently someone went through the shop and have put them under watching i will know more in the next week so fingers crossed.
Also my local council is on board....so there is hope


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 29, 2009)

Good work Brad, Hopefully patience will bring a result.


----------



## bigi (Apr 18, 2009)

whats happened now, lets see the footage bud, its been 3 weeks


----------



## charlee (Apr 18, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> The more posts about this particular shop the better i reckon.
> They has been getting away with it for years.
> Last time my wife and i went there she came away crying and i wasnt to happy either.
> i got into an argument with the staff and got banned.


 

i went into this shop to buy my first snake was really disappointed  was wanting a childrens python and put a deposit on the snake ( which i have now lost) i wanted to see the snake feed before i took it home and they refused i then was told to speak to the manager which lead into a heated agurment which has left me unabe to go into the store. i was told i couldnt recieve my deposit back as i was changing my mind. i wasnt changing my mind i just wanted to know it feed before i took it home as i got told different thing everytime i went into the store. there were lizards injured and other dead reptiles :x. i wanted to just take all the animals cause it was horrible. rang up dse not much they could do. i have heard the owner of this particular store is a board member in the dse?????


----------



## masejake (Apr 18, 2009)

did anyone see the sugargliders that springvale have in that tiny cage?
let alone the dead/sick bearded dragons, and the lamb running around?


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 18, 2009)

charlee said:


> i went into this shop to buy my first snake was really disappointed  was wanting a childrens python and put a deposit on the snake ( which i have now lost) i wanted to see the snake feed before i took it home and they refused i then was told to speak to the manager which lead into a heated agurment which has left me unabe to go into the store. i was told i couldnt recieve my deposit back as i was changing my mind. i wasnt changing my mind i just wanted to know it feed before i took it home as i got told different thing everytime i went into the store. there were lizards injured and other dead reptiles :x. i wanted to just take all the animals cause it was horrible. rang up dse not much they could do. i have heard the owner of this particular store is a board member in the dse?????



You may have a case with Consumer Affairs? or Department of fair Trading. You have every right, as a customer to request observation of the animal's wellbeing and he as a trader I am pretty sure has no right to refuse. His standards are "No refund for change of mind" not because he doesn't want to provide you with the information you are entitled to.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

masejake said:


> did anyone see the sugargliders that springvale have in that tiny cage?
> let alone the dead/sick bearded dragons, and the lamb running around?


 

whats the address of this place?


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 18, 2009)

Regardless whether the shop advertises a no refund policy, it is stated by the office of fair trading that if the item is faulty or not as described can be refunded. 
Take them to small claims....


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

pfft refund policy! Address please PM me if you have to!? I'll go in there with a hidden camera and everything needed to have them shut down. Sick of people like this.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

oh and you all need to know, shutting a place like this down generally means euthanised animals, so I hope u'r in a buying mood.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 18, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> pfft refund policy! Address please PM me if you have to!? I'll go in there with a hidden camera and everything needed to have them shut down. Sick of people like this.



This place is in Victoria


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, well I'll just leave it up to the victorians to do somthing about it. Cos it seems they've been so succesful thus far.


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 18, 2009)

The owner is NOT anything to do with DSE, people have been trying to close this store down for years....I doubt it will ever happen


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 18, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Oh, well I'll just leave it up to the victorians to do somthing about it. Cos it seems they've been so succesful thus far.



I wasnt having a go or anything, was just thinking that its a fair hike from Brisbane 

This shop has been reported to the DSE and many other agencies many times over the years.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 18, 2009)

Thas just apalling that they can still continue to trade even after numerous complaints... perhaps you could go to the Ombudsman and have a word there


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 18, 2009)

I reckon ACA is the best bet... If the proper authorities are still sitting on their asses then the best thing to do is publicly humiliate the place, then noone will buy from them, and hence they will be forced to shut down.


----------



## Hoon84 (Apr 18, 2009)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> after a search on the net seems i am not the only person that is dissapointed in the state of this place.......
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...gvale-rd-victoria-urgent-need-your-help-63268


 

HAha. what a pissa!! I wonder which one it could be???


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe go to someone like Today Tonight or A Current Affair. They love running stories like this.


----------



## bigi (Apr 19, 2009)

Zoltag said:


> Why doesnt everyone that lives locally to the store setup a roster of some sort to have one person visit the store on a random day each week...
> 
> Then, every time the visiting person sees animals in neglect, they write in to the RSPCA and the PIAA to make a formal complaint...
> 
> ...


 

This is a great idea, we just need someone to co-ordinate it, and people to assist in visiting the store and writing some notes. I can be on the roster or make periodic visits, anyone else


----------



## kupper (Apr 19, 2009)

i was the yesterday evry one fo the herps has MBD and really should be humanly eiuthanised


----------



## bigi (Apr 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> i was the yesterday evry one fo the herps has MBD and really should be humanly eiuthanised


 
Everyone of them has MBD, surely not, tell us more about what you saw kupper,
Are they open today


----------



## kupper (Apr 19, 2009)

go donw there , the water dragons jackys and juvenile bearded dragons all had MBD , it was clear that someone had been wild catching shinglebacks as they had like 20 adults there and the turtle outside was looking very sick

they should be shut down and shut down hard there is a thick layer of dust on everything and the place stinks 

i gets me worked up seeing that place and knowing someone is turnigna blind eye


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Apr 19, 2009)

yes they are open today they are open 7 days ..... i suggest that people go down and have a look the more that everyone recognizes the situation of the place the more you can make others aware....the best thing ever is word of mouth if we can't get this place shut down maybe we can try and get them to have less customers


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 19, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I have spoken to the Pet Industry Association of Australia, they are totally
> prepared to discuss this with RSPCA if someone wants to put in a written
> complaint. Write to [email protected]. They have undertaken to get back to
> anyone who writes in. They have also told me that there is no Victorian Pet
> ...


 I have gone to the effort to line up a possible solution to this problem. Has any one bothered to send an e-mail to PIAA?
It seems as though you all want to keep going down the same path that has not got you anywhere so far. You will all have better luck beating your heads against a wall then continueing to pusue this problem in the same old inaffective manner.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Apr 24, 2009)

is this the place across the road of the landscaping garden center place?


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2009)

no ADZz_93. are you talking about 'Gardenworld' and JV Marine? they are all further down Springvale Road towards the Frankston Freeway. This petshop under discussion is on Springvale Road, Sprinvale South. near the set of lights at the clarke road intersection. its right next to a BP Garage.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2009)

and yes i agree with kupper. all the animals look sick. MBD is a big problem there. all the animals are malnourished, underweight or already have kinked spines etc. it is sickening to see.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2009)

Zoltag said:


> Why doesnt everyone that lives locally to the store setup a roster of some sort to have one person visit the store on a random day each week...
> 
> Then, every time the visiting person sees animals in neglect, they write in to the RSPCA and the PIAA to make a formal complaint...
> 
> ...



OK..... so if we are all serious about this shop getting closed then why dont all the locals get together and follow the above advise? i only live 20 mins away so would e happy to go down there and take some snap shots! we can get some emails drafted to the PIAA. send them off and then await feedback!


----------



## staffy (Apr 26, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> OK..... so if we are all serious about this shop getting closed then why dont all the locals get together and follow the above advise? i only live 20 mins away so would e happy to go down there and take some snap shots! we can get some emails drafted to the PIAA. send them off and then await feedback!


 
Hey Jay84 mate we (myself and Charlee) will be up for helping out with this,like you said if we can get a few people together and get a few photos ect and put it forward to ACA ect something may finaly be done about this place, maybe catch up some were and have a bit of a planing session on what we need and how to go about it with out breaking laws ect, just puttting this out there some one eles may have better ideas please feel free to help out? 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Zoltag (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to see some people with a bit of common sense and some determination to put in the hard work.

Would love to be involved, but unfortunately I live in Sydney, so wont be able to help out with this one...

Good luck and please keep everyone updated


----------



## lex10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think I may know which pet shop you're talking about, about 7 years ago I went there with my sister and we were horrified, IT WAS DISGUSTING.....I ended up buying a rat that was clearly very pregnant (to save her and her babies) and covered in mites (the rats kept eating all the babies, they had no food or water), she ate and drank for 6 hours straight after I got her home, a week later she had 12 beautiful babies.

My sister and I reported this pet shop to the RSPCA and the local council, although we received letters saying it was being investigated, we felt that nothing would truly be done. 

Anyway, (I can't say how I know without potentially getting someone in trouble), the pet shop has closed down and the owner is in serious financial trouble!

Has anyone driven past lately? Does it look closed?


----------



## xxlauraxx (Mar 16, 2010)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> Forgive me for the second post as i put it in the wrong place....
> 
> hi all i was wondering on how you report a pet shop for cruelty ...i will not name the shop on here as the APS rules but one i visited on tuesday had a dead lizard in it that i pointed out to what seemed to be the 12 yr old workers.......and this is not the first time last time i went in there ...i also had to tell someone a parrot was bleeding under its wings ...and another time a kitten looked like it was only 4-5 weeks old up for sale and was skin and bones....as i go right to the reptile section always there enclosures seem to always be in fith looking like they were the last time i went there.......i always walk out of that shop with the feeling of wanting to buy everything in there not because i fell in love but because i feel sorry for them....so my question is who do i report them to DSE or RSPCA or some where else cheers


 
how can someone let poor animals be treated with no respect i feel so sorry :cry: for the poor animals. i hope they help them and get the pet shop in trouble its wat they diserve i think good luck.... frm laura


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 16, 2010)

gravitation said:


> People have been calling on PIAA and the RSPCA about this place for years.
> 
> It doesn't do anything, like i said before, they do an inspection, they request a clean up and after a few weeks it's back to it's normal state.
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is much that can penetrate this place unless it's illegal in one way or another, i know someone who worked there a long long time ago and she quit because standards were dropping, apparently the owner has ways of getting away with certain things.



i sypathize with your plight,i must admit over here the rspca would have nailed this guy by now.why not try embarrass the rspca into doing something.attacking the pet shop owner who's obviously well connected dont seem to be working.but how would your rspca react if it was made public,that if your on a few commitees and have a friend on the council then you pretty much own the rspca or at the very least your immune to their powers.even connected people get sacrificed by the powers that be if they need to save face.might be worth a try.
cheers shaun


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 19, 2010)

RSPCA all creature great and small, so long as it has fur or feathers and fits into our political agenda.......I have spoken to many vets who have the same opinion, they are a waste of time in Victoria!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 19, 2010)

speaking of bad petshops i went for a drive with the family only a couple of days ago and visited a petshop on our travels the conditions the reptiles were in wasnt great one tank even had three sheds in it for one snake some of the monitors were very boney and the amount of poo in all the cages was disturbing as for the birds it was hard to find one with feathers overall it just really bad


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, can someone please let me know which pet shop this is? It isn't the one on Springvale Road is it? Next to the BP garage?

If it is, this shop as received hundreds of complaints, it is always appalling conditions and sickly if not dead animals. 

ill be up for a nude protest hahahaha


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like a great place for the australian rspca animal rescue show,...not sure if you'd contact them thru the rspca or the tv station, but its an idea.

WIN TV > TV Shows > RSPCA Animal Rescue

im really dreading seeing shops like this in nsw,....good luck with getting them shut down,...!!


----------



## miss2 (Mar 19, 2010)

could someone please pm me the shops name and details? i would also like to see if we can take it further


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think its the shop in Springvale Miss2. There have been a few threads similar to this. Correct me if i am wrong though as there are a few awful pet shops around melbourne!


----------



## giglamesh (May 20, 2010)

i think it is the pet shop they talk about in this 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...pet-store-springvale-rd-victoria-63268/page-3

has anything happened to them yet


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

theres a pet shop in wodonga like that(ish) theres a beardie with an out of place spine , a massive lump on its back thing, its not very healthy but the rest in that enclosure are fine?? i dunno but everything else in there seems ok so...........


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

for gods sake someone go down there & video the place,get video proof, who cares if you get barred... your not going to buy anything.. send the video to ACA or RSPCA.. these threads have been going for years about this place.. something needs to be done.. i would picket the place one weekend, signs the works, call the tv station, the news crew will surely come film it... cant ignore that...


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

blanket the nieghbourhood with flyers letting ppl know whats happening... cheap way to get the word out... take 3-4 ppl a couple of hours to put out a couple of thousand flyers...


----------



## 53ERX (May 20, 2010)

This makes me ill from all the way up here in QLD.. This wouldn't be the one you're all talking about would it? there's a complaint on the truelocal website also.

I can't believe that all the people saying they'd be willing to help or sign on a roster to patrol the place haven't taken the 10min to write up a quick e-mail to the PIAA. It doesn't have to be the da vinci code, just has to be a first contact and a step in the right direction. Someone needs to talk to the respective authority, and in no uncertain terms explain the state of affairs of the pet shop in question.


----------



## gosia (May 20, 2010)

ok now I need to know which store it is!!!! Please someone PM me! I live about 40 mins away but am happy to do anything.....nude protest awwwww....a bit cold in Melbourne for that......but....if i have to I have to hahaha!!! 

Nah on a serious note, the more people do something about it the more power! Surely they can not turn a blind eye on 2,000 or so people making a complaint can they??? .....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

midnightserval said:


> I have plenty of fix it ideas, but i think all of them are breaching some sort of fancy law so i cant incourage anyone...Hehe


 lol me too mine involve theivery and violence yours?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

Hey it seems that back in 2007 someone on this website posted and named all the deatils of this company ??

The industry body could also be a registered cover by pet shop to discourage reporting ??

I typed in worst pet shop in vic and got this website (aussie reptiles and snakes with a massive discussion ??


----------



## giglamesh (May 20, 2010)

i google reptile store on ( roads name) and got its name just do that


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

*Animal Welfare Advisory Committee (AWAC)*

The Victorian AWAC is a non-statutory committee constituted by the Minister of Agriculture to provide advice on animal welfare issues. 
AWAC's functions are to: 
Receive submissions from individuals and agencies on animal welfare matters and give advice to the Minister for Agriculture Recommend to the Minister amendments to legislation on animal welfare. Obtain information on animal welfare issues and recommend initiatives to the government.
​ 


*AWAC Committee membership:* *Representative*


*Membership Category*

​
Mrs Carmel MorfuniChairman, c/o Bureau of Animal Welfare, DPIMs Glenys OogjesAnimals Australia (external link)Prof Christine WrightAnimals used in scientific proceduresProf Paul HemsworthAnimal Welfare Science Centre (external link)Dr David RendellAustralian Veterinary Association (external link)Dr Carole WebbCat Protection Society of VictoriaMr Peter FrostDogs Victoria (external link)Ms Anne DennisDepartment of Sustainability and Environment (external link)Mr Phil LovelaceMunicipal Association of Victoria (external link)Dr Hugh WirthRoyal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (external link)Dr David BerryThe Lost Dogs' Home (external link)Mr Chris Wallace-SmithVictorian Farmers Federation (external link) - extensive industriesMs Claire PenniceardVictorian Farmers Federation (external link) - intensive industriesMs Nicola FanningVictorian Horse Council(external link)Secretary: Ms Naomi Friede
Bureau of Animal Welfare
Department of Primary Industries
475 Mickleham Road, Attwood, 3049
Ph (03) 9217 4406 
*Domestic Animal Management Implementation Committee (DAMIC)* This committee was formed in 2002 to advise the Department of Primary Industries on matters related to the management of domestic animals in Victoria. Its purpose will be to advise on policy, programs, municipal council partnership, review the Domestic (Feral and Nuisance) Animals Act enforcement, co-ordination with other relevant committees and any matter the Minster refers to it.






*DAMIC committee membership:*
*Representative **Membership Category**Contact details*Ms Rosemary BarkerChairpersonDepartment of Human Services (external link)Ms Tracy HelmanBureau of Animal WelfareBureau of Animal Welfarems Liz AlexanderDepartment of Planning and Community DevelopmentDepartment of Victorian Communities (external link)Mr Stewart MartinMunicipal Association of Victoria (Peri-urban)Municipal Association of Victoria (external link)Ms Elde TapleyMunicipal Association of Victoria (Metropolitan)Municipal Association of Victoria (external link)Graeme MurphyMunicipal Association of Victoria (Rural)Municipal Association of Victoria (external link)Mr Peter SheltonVictorian Local Governance Association (Council)Victorian Local Governance Association (external link)Ms Gen HinkmanLocal Government Professionals OrganisationLocal Government Professionals Organisation (external link)Mr Kevin ApostolidesAnimal WelfareThe Lost Dogs Home (external link)Dr Carole WebbAnimal Welfarewww.catprotection.com.auMr Frank ValastroApplicable Canine OrganisationDogs Victoria (external link)Mr Mark EadeMunicipal Association of Victoria (Rural)Municipal Assocation of Victoria (external link)Dr Truda StraedeApplicable Cat OrganisationFeline Control Council Victoria Inc. (external link)Back to top


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

The Victorian AWAC is a non-statutory committee constituted by the Minister of Agriculture to provide advice on animal welfare issues. 
AWAC's functions are to: 
Receive submissions from individuals and agencies on animal welfare matters and give advice to the Minister for Agriculture 
Recommend to the Minister amendments to legislation on animal welfare. 
Obtain information on animal welfare issues and recommend initiatives to the government. 
Obtain information on animal welfare issues and recommend initiatives to the government. 

*AWAC Committee membership:* 
*Representative*
*Membership Category*
Mrs Carmel Morfuni
Chairman, c/o Bureau of Animal Welfare, DPI
Ms Glenys Oogjes
Animals Australia (external link)
Prof Christine Wright
Animals used in scientific procedures
Prof Paul Hemsworth
Animal Welfare Science Centre (external link)
Dr David Rendell
Australian Veterinary Association (external link)
Dr Carole Webb
Cat Protection Society of Victoria
Mr Peter Frost
Dogs Victoria (external link)
Ms Anne Dennis
Department of Sustainability and Environment (external link)
Mr Phil Lovelace
Municipal Association of Victoria (external link)
Dr Hugh Wirth
Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (external link)
Dr David Berry
The Lost Dogs' Home (external link)
Mr Chris Wallace-Smith
Victorian Farmers Federation (external link) - extensive industries
Ms Claire Penniceard
Victorian Farmers Federation (external link) - intensive industries
Ms Nicola Fanning
Victorian Horse Council(external link)


Secretary: Ms Naomi Friede
Bureau of Animal Welfare
Department of Primary Industries
475 Mickleham Road, Attwood, 3049
Ph (03) 9217 4406 

*DAMIC committee membership*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

SEND EMAILS TO MRS CARMEL MORFUNI - CHAIRPERSON DPI 


Mrs Carmel Morfuni
Chairman, c/o Bureau of Animal Welfare, DPI


----------



## gosia (May 20, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> i google reptile store on ( roads name) and got its name just do that



yes I did that before but just making sure it is the right store in questions - would hate for people to go and abuse another one close by lol!


I have an idea! Y dont we all meet up in the shop on saturday and on one one,two,three...open/breake all the cages and run with the animals straight to RSPCA! (well if you grab something you like you might as well keep it! surely they cant stop the 100's of people that turn up, and if there are 12 year old minding the shops - what chance do they have hahaha (this is a joke)

No seriously - find out the shop name and post it on your facebook, twitter - I have ova 200 friends on mine and ask them to do the same! Surely someones mother, father, sister friend works for the RSPCA or council etc that will take interest......the women bra color status made international headlines so y not give it a try....... just an idea


----------



## Justdriftnby (May 20, 2010)

the pet shop in question for those that are following has changed hands some short time back and has cleaned up its act greatly, I called through 3 weeks ago and could not believe the difference, I complained like many others and thought while I was back in the area I would have another look, its still not perfect but what pet shop is? all the lizzards now have UV lighting and dated for new replacements, animals now have doccumentation as to feeds shed ect and the fish are swimning not floating. Some of the birds are still cramped but 90% of them have been moved into better cages.
The new owners need praise for what they have done and people need to get out and have a look for them selves.
Cheers


----------



## giglamesh (May 20, 2010)

thats really good to here, better late than never


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 20, 2010)

This sort of thing is sickening! I hope they don't pass the proposal for reptiles in pet shops here in NSW. I can't believe this particular shop is in business still. There was a pet shop here in Sydney that was similar. All the bird cages were constantly filthy, they placed water bowls directly under perches and they looked like they never got cleaned. It's just not good enough.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

i have worked out that they may have young staff for three reasons ?

first ) no adult would allow the business they work for operate and sell animals of poor health and sell animals of poor health ?

second ) an adult can be held legally responisable for the animals in thier care ? the owner can always shift blame onto its staff ?

third ) the chances of a prosecution against a minor would not proceed ? all charges would be dropped ?


----------



## giglamesh (May 20, 2010)

also junior wages cheaper to keep the buisness running


----------



## Fantazmic (May 20, 2010)

Zoltag said:


> Why doesnt everyone that lives locally to the store setup a roster of some sort to have one person visit the store on a random day each week...
> 
> Then, every time the visiting person sees animals in neglect, they write in to the RSPCA and the PIAA to make a formal complaint...
> 
> ...


 
Zoltag that is an excellent idea
The RSPCA is a government organisation and as such it is expected that if someone is in breech of the law on keeping animals that they will be fined and if this is ongoing ultimately will be prevented from keeping animals. Therefore if the RSPCA fail in their duty of care to stop the cruelty in this shop I would think that it would be fair and reasonable to expect that you could take them to VCAT for breech of their responsibility. Watch them take notice if you threaten VCAT and a lodgement costs $40 for us...but for them it is solicitors etc....they wont want that !!


----------



## Fantazmic (May 20, 2010)

I am going to try and get out there this weekend and have a look and see if the shop has cleaned up its act as Justdriftnby says and see how things are
what a nightmare the new people must have bought...........
and yes if they ahve made a great improvement they should be praised
Elizabeth


----------



## Justdriftnby (May 20, 2010)

Spikey_Delight said:


> I am going to try and get out there this weekend and have a look and see if the shop has cleaned up its act as Justdriftnby says and see how things are
> what a nightmare the new people must have bought...........
> and yes if they ahve made a great improvement they should be praised
> Elizabeth


 
Nocturnalpulse who started this thread has been a big advocate in the fixing up of these problems and he PMed me a short while ago to tell me that there is new owners and its changing and I should go have a look for myself, now I moved out west where as I was rather close previously so I took the drive and had a look, as I said its not perfect (no pet shop ever will be) but its greatly improved.
I recomend people check it out, and priase the now owners for fixing a sunken ship of the business it was.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 9, 2010)

I just went out to the pet shop being discussed. Honestly...it is a pet shop...but there was no smell and I have to say the herps looked very settled. I dont know a lot about lizards but the snakes were really settled.....nobody was soaking in their water bowls everyone was sleeping and really settled. I was really impressed. The guy who works there was really helpful and nice. 

I wont buy livestock from them because I really dont beleive in pet shops selling animals but i certainly would buy my supplies from them.

so its all good !!


----------

